# Sources for custom decals



## Starboat (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a need to create 3 or 4 Natty Boh woodside reefers, but don't who to contact to develop the artwork for the decals. There was an individual at the East coast Large Scale Show in York last year who was interested, but he has disappeared. Joe


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Our own Stan Cedarleaf on this site does beautiful custom decals. Many of us on MLS have had Stan do our decals.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used Stan for custom decals and I second Gary's comments. He can take your artwork, or with your help design something for you. 


Chuck N


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan Cedarleaf for decals, and Del Tapporo for vinyl. 

Your choice... 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

An alternative is vinyl "decals" by our "own" Del Tappero 


see his site: *http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/DelTapparo/*

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yup i would have to agree that Stanley and Delly are the best around here. Del has don some work for myself and a buddy recently and they came out fantastic, I also used Stans stuff on some 9 custom cars built for me by a freind and they came out sweet as well.....................


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Definitely Stan for decals and Del for vinyls! My own experience with wet decals is that there is a _big_ difference in what is available! The decals that I tried to use from Hartford, while looking fine, weren't robust at all and tore when trying to apply them. I have applied many wet decals over the years (so I'm familiar with the technique!) but I was _really_ having a time with these tearing apart! With Cedarleaf Custom Decals _this doesn't happen! _In addition to the robustness of the decal sheet, the printing is excellent and the colors vibrant! Stan will work with you to get you exactly what you want and the prices are very reasonable. Stan has worked with some of the finest Master Modelers in large scale today! Invariably, it seems that when a new masterpiece is unveiled there will be a comment somewhere that, "I worked with Stan Cedarleaf to get the custom decals for the fine detailing." Give him a call!


----------



## woody1492 (Aug 12, 2012)

thanks for the info but how do I get in touch with Stan Cedarleaf I am puting together a 3 window caboose and I would like to get some chessie and C&O decals on it from the mid 50s.
I am new to this and can use all the help I can get. [email protected]
thank you fred s olds sr


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's Stan's address: 
[email protected] 
web:
http://gold.mylargescale.com/StanCedarleaf/WebPageDecals/CustomDecalsx.htmlStans Decals


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I can also vouch for Stan's decals, super quality and great custom artwork when needed! Highly recommended in any scale. I have had both G and HO decals made. Mike


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Both guys are great to deal with!

Here's some vinyl from Del:









And a rather complex decal from Stan:


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

Via his website http://gold.mylargescale.com/stancedarleaf/webpagedecals/customdecalsx.html

Yours peter.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

that person at york would have been Stan


----------



## woody1492 (Aug 12, 2012)

thanks again guys you all have ben a lot of help, next I would like to get a sound card for my mallet I would like to hear the sounds befor I buy and that dont cost a arm and a leg


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used stans decals and have been pleased with them. Sorry have i have not tried dels but i have heard they are a-1.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Another source - Modern Rail Company - 

http://www.modernrails.com/g-cal-decals-decals-for-large-scale-trains.html 

Like Stan, he uses an ALPS printer for the decals. Decent selection of existing artwork for a lot of class-1 railroads, and does custom work as well. Prices are reasonable. 

Later, 

K


----------

